# Working age expat group?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

We've been here six months and loving it. We've made a few friends but would like to make more our own age. Is there an expat club for working age expats? No offence to the main expat clubs, they're great at what they do but definitely aimed at the retired members. We tried but felt rather out of place. If anyone one knows of a good place to meet a younger crowd please let me know?

Himself works abroad so I'm on my own here for months at a time. Are there other women in the same boat who would like to meet up for a coffee and chin wag or anyone know of dance classes or something to get me out at night?

It would be good to get to know a few more people who like to go out and party!

Oh I should've said, we are in Paphos region.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

and ur age group is?


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

hi
we moved here last week. we have two young children aged 9 & 10 years old. we are 42 years old. are we to old to join your club lol? we are in Peyia

sue


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> hi
> we moved here last week. we have two young children aged 9 & 10 years old. we are 42 years old. are we to old to join your club lol? we are in Peyia
> 
> sue


We're in our 40's and our son will be 11 when we move there in June. I think you and Miles should set up a "40's" club ready for when we come over 

Let me know where to find it when you've sorted it all out! No pressure


----------



## robbins1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*HI*

hi Im ami we have lived in paphos 4 6 months aswell, We r young and still working and i was thinking of joining a dance class too, its hard to meet people young here as you know theres loads of retired people!!!! neway my email is <snip>if you wanna get in touch
we live in paphos


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi 
Im Mairi iv'e moved over here with my husband who relocated with his job.As yet ive not met any new friends as we live in Nicosia beside the locals.Im hoping to find some work to get me out and about and hopefully meet new friends.It would be reat to hear from you.I originally come from Wemyss Bay in Scotland


----------



## dannyd (Feb 10, 2009)

What sort of expat age groups are there in Cyprus? My wife and I are both in our 20's, are there many expats out there at this age? 

Thanks

Danny


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

*Meet up?*

Danny, most of the expats out here are retired but there have to be younger ones! I'm trying to find them through this thread. I'm going to be in Limassol Tomorrow for a meeting so anyone want to meet for lunch? 

I live in Paphos so if you're down this way, does anyone want to meet up on Tuesday? Private message me for meeting details as I don't know if I can mention a certain coffee shop in a certain Mall. I'm meeting someone from the Caledonian Society there for coffee Tuesday afternoon 3pm, come along?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Danny, most of the expats out here are retired but there have to be younger ones! I'm trying to find them through this thread. I'm going to be in Limassol Tomorrow for a meeting so anyone want to meet for lunch?
> 
> I live in Paphos so if you're down this way, does anyone want to meet up on Tuesday? Private message me for meeting details as I don't know if I can mention a certain coffee shop in a certain Mall. I'm meeting someone from the Caledonian Society there for coffee Tuesday afternoon 3pm, come along?


Susan there is no problem with you naming the coffee shop.


----------

